# Horse Sunset Painting Progress Journal



## WesternBella

So my coach's birthday is coming up and I had the idea to paint her a picture, at first I wanted to do a pencil crayon portrait of her horse but I tried and failed, I really didn't like the way it turned out. I wanted to do something alot nicer (i'm really not great at detailing & shadow work)

So I was looking across horse photography, saw a beautiful picture of a horse shadow with a sunset in the back, that continued onto horse sunset photos. I finally found this one & decided I would paint this for her.








I'm thinking about just doing the first horse..but I think it will turn out great!

I'm going to first practice a sunset on paper with acrylic paints, then the whole painting (maybe a bit sloppy) on paper & then when I am happy with it and have had some practice, I will paint it on canvas.

I have decided to create this thread as a journal so I can show all you artists my progress ) I am by no means a great artist, but I enjoy doing it anyways!

Hope you enjoy,
Bella xo


----------



## midwestgirl89

It sounds like a really neat idea! Except I can't see the picture....definitely will be checking in to see how it's coming tho!


----------



## tinyliny

If you have the horses painted in a really dark silhoette, you can paint the background fully (as if no horses exhisted), then let it dry well, then paint the silhoetted horses right over the oranges/yellows, because a heavy black or brown, if dark enough, will completely cover the background underneath it.


----------



## WesternBella

I have just finished the practice one (no progress photos for that one) Expect to see it shortly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midwestgirl89

tinyliny said:


> If you have the horses painted in a really dark silhoette, you can paint the background fully (as if no horses exhisted), then let it dry well, then paint the silhoetted horses right over the oranges/yellows, because a heavy black or brown, if dark enough, will completely cover the background underneath it.


That's a really good tip. Will save you a lot of headache.


----------



## Snizard93

Subbing :lol:


----------



## WesternBella

Here is my practice photo


----------



## WesternBella

midwestgirl89 - thankyouuuuu 

tinyliny - I don't exactly understand.. (sorry, last exam tomorrow..kinda have no common sense right now lol) could you explain?

snizard93 - thanks 

I will be posting progress photos for the actual canvas pic


----------



## tinyliny

WesternBella said:


> Here is my practice photo


\
Is that YOUR painting? the sunset one? It's VERY good!


----------



## Snizard93

That looks great :lol:


----------



## WesternBella

tinyliny- yes that is mine  thank you VERY much! I still need to add some grass shadows since it looks like a straight line lol

snizard93 - thanks


----------



## WesternBella

here is the ugly sketch just incase anyone was wondering what it looked like  lol


----------



## WesternBella

Added some grass


----------



## ElaineLighten

Looks better with the grass  I really like it, I can't paint to save my life!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I like that alot westernbella. Very nice indeed.


----------



## WesternBella

Okay, finally onto the canvas!! Here is the sunset so far )


----------



## WesternBella

ElaineLighten - thanks! I don't think I'm that great either but I try my best 

ConfuscusWasAGreatTeachr - I think so too! Thankss


----------



## WesternBella

Added the ground/a little grass


----------



## WesternBella

The beautiful sun  I really love the way this one turned out.


----------



## ElaineLighten

ooohhh it looks so good so far!


----------



## WesternBella

It's fininished!!! I decided to just do one horse, pictures soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

I like it!


----------

